# Game Thread: Wednesday Feb. 8 vs. Orlando



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

<center>







* vs. *








*Milwaukee Bucks (24-23) - Orlando Magic (19-27)*
*
Time:* 7:00 CST
*Venue:* Bradley Center
*TV:* FSNN
*Radio:* WTMJ-AM (620)

*Milwaukee
Home Record: 14-9
4th in Central, 6th in Eastern (15 GB), 12th in NBA
Last Ten: 5-5

Probable Starting Lineup*





































*TJ Ford | Michael Redd | Bobby Simmons | Andrew Bogut | Jamaal Magloire *
*
Michael Redd - 25.1 PPG
TJ Ford - 12.2 PPG, 6.5 APG

Orlando
3rd in Southeast, 10th in Eastern (19.5 GB), 22nd in NBA
Last Ten: 5-5

Probable Starting Lineup*





































*Steve Francis | Deshawn Stevenson | Grant Hill | Dwight Howard | Tony Battie**

Steve Francis - 17 PPG, 5.8 APG
Dwight Howard - Leads league in RPG (12.5)
</center>
*


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I accidently deleted the thread...  

<table class="tborder" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr valign="top"> <td class="alt1"> <!-- icon and title --> *Re: Official Game Thread: Wednesday Feb. 8 Magic @ Bucks* 
<hr style="color: rgb(1, 71, 35);" size="1"> <!-- / icon and title --> <!-- message --> How you gon take my job?!? :curse: 

Jp, jp.. guess I was a little too late tonight, lol. This is a guaranteed win. Hopefully. Only way we'll lose is if we get killed on the boards.
 <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> 
__________________
*..::Owner of the KVBL Milwaukee Bucks::..

VISIT THE BUCKS FORUM
Rep to all quality posts
*​ 
<!-- / sig --> </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1" align="right"> <!-- controls -->    <!-- / controls --> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <!-- post 3150326 popup menu --> 
<!-- / post 3150326 popup menu --><!-- / close content container --><!-- / post #3150326 --><!-- post #3150336 --> <!-- open content container --> <table class="tborder" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="thead" style="font-weight: normal;" align="right"> #*4* </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="alt1"> <!-- icon and title --> *Re: Game Thread: Wednesday Feb. 8 vs. Orlando* 
<hr style="color: rgb(1, 71, 35);" size="1"> <!-- / icon and title --> <!-- message --> *Quote:*
<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;"> MILWAUKEE (Ticker) -- Improvement on defense could be the main ingredient in the Milwaukee Bucks' recipe for reaching the playoffs. 

The Bucks look for their fifth win in their last six home outings Wednesday when they host the Orlando Magic in their third meeting of the season. 

Milwaukee has held its last six opponents to less than 95 points, their longest stretch since 1998-1999, and allowed an average of 85.5 during that streak. They have limited their last three home opponents to 81.3 points. 

However, despite the stellar defense, the Bucks lost for the third time in four games in Monday's 89-86 setback to the Cleveland Cavaliers. Bobby Simmons scored 21 points and Michael Redd added 18 for Milwaukee. 

Four games behind Washington for the final Eastern Conference playoff spot, Orlando has lost five of six and has scored an average of 89 points in the defeats. 

DeShawn Stevenson scored 20 points and Dwight Howard added 16 with 11 rebounds for the Magic in Monday's 94-82 loss to the Magic. 

After Milwaukee defeated Orlando for the 13th time in 14 home meetings December 3, the Magic bounced back with a 108-93 triumph 23 days later to even the season series, 1-1. </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 

-NBA.com
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> 
__________________
*..::Owner of the KVBL Milwaukee Bucks::..

VISIT THE BUCKS FORUM
Rep to all quality posts
*​ 
<!-- / sig --> <!-- edit note --> <hr style="color: rgb(1, 71, 35);" size="1"> _ Last edited by 36 Karat : Today at 07:14 PM. _ 
<!-- / edit note --> </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1" align="right"> <!-- controls -->    <!-- / controls --> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <!-- post 3150336 popup menu --> 
<!-- / post 3150336 popup menu --> 
​ <!-- / close content container --><!-- / post #3150336 --><!-- post #3150372 --> <!-- open content container --> <table class="tborder" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="thead" style="font-weight: normal;" align="right"> #*5* </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="alt1"> <!-- icon and title --> *Re: Official Game Thread: Wednesday Feb. 8 Magic @ Bucks* 
<hr style="color: rgb(1, 71, 35);" size="1"> <!-- / icon and title --> <!-- message --> you guys should be mods.
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> 
__________________
When a white boy's doing it well it's success
When I'm doing it well they call it suspect
-*Mos Def*


Superbowl XL was the worst refereed game in football history. 
<!-- / sig --> </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1" align="right"> <!-- controls -->    <!-- / controls --> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <!-- post 3150372 popup menu --> 
<!-- / post 3150372 popup menu --> 
​ <!-- / close content container --><!-- / post #3150372 --><!-- post #3150930 --> <!-- open content container --> <table class="tborder" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="thead" style="font-weight: normal;" align="right"> #*6* </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="alt1"> <!-- icon and title --> *Re: Game Thread: Wednesday Feb. 8 vs. Orlando* 
<hr style="color: rgb(1, 71, 35);" size="1"> <!-- / icon and title --> <!-- message --> TJ's feeling it..this should be nice. 17-10 right now, Dwight just picked up his second, an offensive drawn by Joe Smith. Nice.

I wanna see more of TJ on Francis, should be neat.
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> 
__________________
*..::Owner of the KVBL Milwaukee Bucks::..

VISIT THE BUCKS FORUM
Rep to all quality posts
*​ 
<!-- / sig --> </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1" align="right"> <!-- controls -->    <!-- / controls --> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <!-- post 3150930 popup menu --> 
<!-- / post 3150930 popup menu --> 
​ <!-- / close content container --><!-- / post #3150930 --><!-- post #3150989 --> <!-- open content container --> <table class="tborder" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td class="thead" style="font-weight: normal;" align="right"> #*7* </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="alt1"> <!-- icon and title --> *Re: Game Thread: Wednesday Feb. 8 vs. Orlando* 
<hr style="color: rgb(1, 71, 35);" size="1"> <!-- / icon and title --> <!-- message --> Pat Garrity. Ha. Keyon Dooling almost just ended Dan's career, too.
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> 
__________________
*..::Owner of the KVBL Milwaukee Bucks::..

VISIT THE BUCKS FORUM
Rep to all quality posts
*​ 
<!-- / sig -->  </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1" align="right"> <!-- controls -->   </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

DG's going ape right now. 2 blocks, gets down the floor and puts back Charlie's miss. Defecit's down to 3 now, with Michael, TJ, and Andrew out.

EDIT: Wow, messed up sequence. Charlie gets the steal, misses an open layup, which didn't even touch rim, then he get's the steal again, DG get's the basket, and one.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Andrew had a nice pass to to Dan on the outlet and the slam.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Bobby needs to stay in the backcourt on the inbounds more often. He's a one-man trap.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

hopefully this is a W cuz we don't wanna hit the .500 mark again. That could be really bad.. We need to keep up with the Cavs


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

While you guys are in here..what should I all add to this game thread layout? It look good, or does it need some changes? Eventually, I'll add some other randoms things, too.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

it looks pretty nice man. kudos


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

45-41 at half. Danny G had a great first half. TJ Ford is back to his old shooting habits. 2 for 7 in the first half. eeeeeeeek! Got a great lift from the bench, Welsch, Bell, Smith and G played solid! nice job to get us back into the game


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Overtime game. Simmons is smoking in the OT. all of a sudden.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

our defense has been very good the last few games. It is our offense that is struggling. The defense is very encouraging though


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

great defense on Dooling by TJ, not allowing anyone to get open. Magic timeout.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow. tied at 83. Turk with the tip. 

13 secs left. Who gets the last shot?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

When the Magic line up like that on the inbounds play, it looks so high schoolish...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Redd fallaway jumper MISSED. double OT.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Dwight at the line..one brick..sinks the second. Down by 1, 3:30 left.

..REDD THREE. That's 27. Think he wants that all-star spot?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Redd with the big three!!! 

Gadzuric taking the charge. nice play there


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

And then the block on DeShawn..sent him to the floor, and it was still all ball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gadzuric another huge block on Deshawn. Stevenson did a good job getting to the basket but Dan said NO


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TJ with the nice dish off to Dan for the easy slam.

Turk has been killin


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

$10 says after the game DeShawn ask's for Dan's autograph. Poor guy has to walk away with something. He's already lost his dignity, about twice.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gadzuric has been awesome this game. I don't know how he was named in rumors to trade him.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Grant Hill has the face of a 5-year old stuck in church right now. Look at him on the bench, lol. Then Pat Garrity takes the open shot. Brick. You can tell he knows he shouldn't of taken that. Steve might limit his playing time for that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

36 Karat said:


> $10 says after the game DeShawn ask's for Dan's autograph. Poor guy has to walk away with something. He's already lost his dignity, about twice.


 even so, I don't think he has anything to be ashamed about. He helped defend Redd and he hasn't had that great a game.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Wow. What a game. I still think Pat Garrity was pissed about missing the Grammys or something, you see that face?


----------

